# Question about ION



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I heard that ION is going to try it's hand at HD this year. My question is: what's going to happen to its three subchannels? Are they going to just be discontinued?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

KAET HD 8.1(PBS) in Phoenix has three sub channels.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Explanation please... ION is a not a local channel broadcasting over the air and has no subchannels, at least according to their web site.



GaryPotter said:


> I heard that ION is going to try it's hand at HD this year. My question is: what's going to happen to its three subchannels? Are they going to just be discontinued?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

ION for me is a local broadcaster on CH68 and has 4 subchannels 68.1-68.4.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

boba said:


> ION for me is a local broadcaster on CH68 and has 4 subchannels 68.1-68.4.


Same here in Boston DMA/Same channel #


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

OK then, not sure how that works but never the less, local channel subchannels are not being handled by DirecTV at this time, so the short answer is you won't get them from the satellite, though you could get the OAR.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the OP is asking about his local broadcast ION affiliate, although he should be a little more specific...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Explanation please... ION is a not a local channel broadcasting over the air and has no subchannels, at least according to their web site.


Larry, ION is channel14 (WPXA) here in the Atlanta area and has 3 sub-channels.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Now I am really confused... what is the relationship if any between this channel and ION on DirecTV channel 305?



fluffybear said:


> Larry, ION is channel14 (WPXA) here in the Atlanta area and has 3 sub-channels.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Now I am really confused... what is the relationship if any between this channel and ION on DirecTV channel 305?


zero!

WPXA is owned and operated by ION Media.

Channel 305 exists in part out of an agreement DirecTV and PAX (now ION). In short, PAX double crossed DirecTV and forced them to add their locals and channel 305.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> Channel 305 exists in part out of an agreement DirecTV and PAX (now ION). In short, PAX double crossed DirecTV and forced them to add their locals and channel 305.


In many cities the local ION channel is a mirror of 305, it is not a LIL.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

skyboysea said:


> In many cities the local ION channel is a mirror of 305, it is not a LIL.


Very much so!


----------

